# Applying for Quebec Provincial CSQ



## Quebec PR (Apr 14, 2016)

HI, I am working in Montreal, QC on a work visa for TCS Canada. I want to apply for PR. What is the best route ? Federal Express Entry or Provincial Quebec ?


----------



## Quebec PR (Apr 14, 2016)

Any help and guidance is appreciated ....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you not read anything about either program?

Quebec CSQ is a program run by a _provincial_ government. 

_Federal_ Express Entry is run by the _Government of Canada_.

A _provincial_ government *cannot* issue Permanent Residence status, as it only has jurisdiction over one province. You can use a PNP towards Express Entry.

The _federal_ government can issue Permanent Residence status, as it governs the _entire_ country.

If you don't have a high enough CRS ranking under Express Entry, you can try to get a PNP from a province and if you are fortunate enough to have one granted, you will get 600 points added to your CRS rank score which will enable you to qualify for an Invitation To Apply (ITA) to come to Canada.

Keep in mind though, even if you do get an ITA, it is _not_ a guarantee that you will receive permission to come to Canada... your application must still pass the relevant checks that are performed by the government.


----------



## Quebec PR (Apr 14, 2016)

What do you suggest, shall i go with PNP and then try for Federal ? I have met a Immigration lawyer and they say that i am eligible for PNP and applying through Quebec makes more sense as I have a job in Quebec already via Inter company transfer Work Visa. Please advise what route should i take. >??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You _will *not*_ get anywhere if you don't have an Express Entry profile, even if you have a PNP from more than one province - if you do not apply to the federal program you will have to go back to your home country... as I stated before, 



> A _provincial_ government *cannot* issue Permanent Residence status, as it only has jurisdiction over one province. You can use a PNP towards Express Entry.


----------



## Quebec PR (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, i understand i need to finally apply for Federal to get the PR .. My question is " is it worth going the PNP quebec route ? I have seen few people having jobs in Quebec and applying for express entry getting rejected with reasons "You should have applied in Quebec, since you already hold a job there"

Also, if i check eligibilty for Express Entry on CIC website, and i enter Quebec as the province where i want to live, it says, Express Entry is not applicable for Quebec. Please refer to other Quebec programs.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Then follow the instructions for applying for PR in Quebec, if that is what the federal government is telling you. 

Surely there is a points calculator that you can use to tell you if you qualify... try it and see what happens. 

If it says that you qualify, then lodge your application. 

If it says that you don't qualify, then you will have to look elsewhere for a PNP and apply through the federal program. 


Hasn't your immigration lawyer given you this advice already, and if he/she hasn't, why are you paying them money?


----------

